

I don't want your fucking app - edent
http://idontwantyourfuckingapp.tumblr.com/

======
coldtea
> _Hey, Daily Telegraph! I’d like to read the articles on your website. I
> don’t want your fucking app._

We understand that, we're not fucking dense.

But we still want to force our fucking app to the fucking cheapos and
freeloaders reading our content, because we fucking make more fucking ad money
out of it compared to the fucking website.

